# Problem with small Cervelo frames?



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I guess no dedicated Cervelo forum yet. Oh, well.

I am the happy owner of a 51cm Soloist Team. My problem involves water bottles. I've got one on the frame, but I need to carry two. I currently have one generic, aluminum, J-shaped bottle cage. With this set-up, I can't fit another bottle on the frame.

Before I start playing around with different cages, can anyone with a small Cervelo frame and two bottles recommend cages I can buy? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)

*water bottles*

If you want am inexpensive cage that works on the frame, you can go with the Profile Stryke Kage. It can be found at REI. http://www.rei.com/product/47894440.htm. They work on both my 51 and 48 cervelos


----------



## Flatandfast (Jul 10, 2006)

*Arundel sideloaders*

I have a Cervelo 54cm and have the Arundel sideloader carbon cages on mine and can fit 2 of the bigger bottles on mine with no problems.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Elite Patao*

i used Elite Patao on my R2.5 and R3, both size 51cm, somehow on the R2.5, everytime i take out the bottle from the ST, the bottle top (cap) will touch the TT. It also happen to the R3, but very minimal contact.


----------



## cartman13 (May 21, 2007)

I'm currently trying to figure it out on a Soloist Carbon. I don't even ride my 51cm soloist right now cause when i put large water bottles in (don't have a SAG with me all the time...) they are a completely pain to pull out. Especially the down tube.

Anyone else have this issue? or find a solution? I ride a 52cm specizlized and have absolutely no problem with my TacX cages. So my beautiful soloist sits in the garage.....


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*Sideloaders all the way*

Hi,

If you look at that big Cervelo thread on the last page you should see my 48cm soloist. The sideloaders are my first and only choice and they work perfectly and look great on the bike. Red/black combo obviously. I got them off of Ebay for a pretty good price.


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*Oops wrong page*

That would be page 6 of that Cervelo thread.


----------



## bobt1970 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have 2 Profile Stryke Kage on my 48.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

+ 1 Arundel sideloaders on my 51


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

*I wish my LBS would have told me that the regualr type wouldn't work very well

I have a 48 Cervelo also and I am awaiting my ordered sideloader to arrive.*


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

Ditto...

51cm SLC-SL and 2 Arundel Sideloaders. I put the aft one on the lower mounting holes and still carry a topeak frame pump above them with the large Campy bottles. It's a tight fit, but 65 miles on the backroads in Italy...no room for skimping.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

how bout toe overlap ... how do you guys deal with it? i find myself leading turns with the foot/direction im going in... so basically just keeping in mind that i may hit my front tire.. any tips from you guys?


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

*My shoes, make that my nice white shoes have not so nice rubber marks on them from my front tire.

Yes I have toe -overlap.

But it only happens when I goo sloooow which means I even look dorkier when it happens! lol*


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, it does make it a bit of a ***** doing trackstands, but as a friend pointed out this evening, only a jackass would try to learn how to do trackstands on a carbon bike...point taken. I have no problem at high speeds, but I put my outer foot at bottom dead center in turns anyway. I am mindful of it, but anytime I think I'm close I look down and I'm nowhere near.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

stunzeed said:


> + 1 Arundel sideloaders on my 51


anything else similar to arundels sideloaders? 
best place to purchase arundel sideloaders?
anything cheaper? :blush2:


----------



## boysa (Apr 8, 2007)

I have two BTP carbon fiber conical cages on my 51 cm SLC-SL, and they work great. Pricey, but considering what my bike's worth, really just a drop in the bucket. 

http://www.b-t-p.de/B-T-P_Team/b-t-p_team1.html

Toe overlap is a problem, though, and I too have some nice black marks on my white shoes. Just need to pay attention when making slow turns, I guess.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

solved my problem this weekend... purchased BONTRAGER ALUMINUM sideswipes.... kinda heavy at 60g ea... but whatever..they are cheap and i can remove em if i really need to shed easy weight.. my comfort is more than worth it...

i will post pics once my bartape and new saddle are in... regards!


----------



## RATBOYUSN (Dec 26, 2007)

I've also got a 51cm.

I just use smaller bottles with normal Tac-x cages. Seems to work OK, but you will sacrifice some water...


----------



## vespajg (Aug 24, 2007)

Flatandfast said:


> I have a Cervelo 54cm and have the Arundel sideloader carbon cages on mine and can fit 2 of the bigger bottles on mine with no problems.


Any issues on the 54 with non-sideloader cages?

thx,

~jg


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

On my 51cm Soloist Team, I use Bontrager Carbon Satellite Side Enty Cages. They work great.


----------



## thelivo (May 14, 2007)

vespajg said:


> Any issues on the 54 with non-sideloader cages?
> 
> thx,
> 
> ~jg


No - 2 large bottles in Tacx cages on mine. No issues.


----------

